
Amazon in secret plan to open high street shops - Flemlord
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/retailing/article6945922.ece
======
RK
In case you were like me and had no idea what "high street shops" were:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Street>

